

The Collapse Of Microsoft's Monopoly from 95% to 20% of Computing - mtgx
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-consumer-compute-shift-2012-12

======
pixxa
Horace Dediu of Asymco has produced a much better graphic and analysis to go
along with it: [http://www.asymco.com/2012/01/17/the-rise-and-fall-of-
person...](http://www.asymco.com/2012/01/17/the-rise-and-fall-of-personal-
computing/)

------
pixl97
Where is the other half of the equation.

What's happening with Microsoft in the server room? All these tablets and
phones and other assorted toys don't make very much of their own data. They
are fed with huge server farms. I don't see Apple making any of those servers
and server operating systems currently.

~~~
9oliYQjP
Server rooms are increasingly Linux only with a token Exchange server. There
are definitely lots of Microsoft servers but they are increasingly there for
legacy reasons like a development team that opted for .NET over Java a decade
ago. Most new deployments and all that popular cloud stuff is happening on
Linux. Even Microsoft was forced to support Linux on Azure.

------
dragonbonheur
Too bad much of computing these days is consuming...

~~~
cynwoody
Yep. Back in the day, before the internet took off, there wasn't much you
could do with a computer but develop software, process words, and play games
locally. A few people lurked on BBSs — remember them? Remember acoustic
couplers?

The internet has swamped all that. Now, computers (sized PC and downwards) are
primarily a conduit to the internet, and most computing is consuming and
creating internet content, be it web surfing, emailing, social networking,
shopping, torrent downloading, whatever.

